# help with opening a bank account for my wife



## capetonian101 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi
My wife has her relative visa we did the change of conditions for work.she received tat visa last week.
non of the banks seems willing to open an account for her because the its not an permit.
they all want a permit and not a visa....
what can we do?
any help please


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

capetonian101 said:


> Hi
> My wife has her relative visa we did the change of conditions for work.she received tat visa last week.
> non of the banks seems willing to open an account for her because the its not an permit.
> they all want a permit and not a visa....
> ...


Talk to the branch manager and explain to him that Permits are now call Visas

Print the amended Act (Act 13 Of 2011) and take it to them


----------



## tinaye05 (Mar 24, 2014)

I opened my bank account at FNB sandton city with the same kind of permit. Other branches had refused, but they did it, they also took a copy my husband's ID book. Not knowing wr you are , you could try them...


----------



## GI Coastie (Nov 24, 2014)

Whom ever assist you at which ever bank you choose can contact the FICA help line. They will explain to the bank agent all the steps they need to do. Nedbank helped me this way to open an account and even assisted with credit. You just have to find a bank agent willing to make the phone call. This will prevent any FICA issue from effecting your account as well because they will assign a FICA case number to your account. The bank agent will also need their supervisor present as your Visa will require a few system override steps from the manager.


----------

